# Free



## rustjunkie (Nov 6, 2014)

I have 5 pair of what I think are NOS original Schwinn head badge screws. I got these in the 1990s out of an old Schwinn shop. 
Here's the deal:
Giving them away free, no charge.
I'll ship 1 pair to each caber that *replies here and PM's full mailing address* until the 5 pair are gone.
1pr per caber.
If you got the other goodies I gave last week then you gotta sit this one out. 
Have fun
Scott


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 6, 2014)

*Head badge screws*

I'll take em. Pm sent.


----------



## Elefuntman (Nov 6, 2014)

*Screws*

Count me in, I'll take a pair! Thanks


----------



## mick5cents (Nov 6, 2014)

*screws*

I would like a pair. Thanks


----------



## ballooney (Nov 6, 2014)

I'll take a pair. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie bravo (Nov 6, 2014)

I"ll take a pair if still available!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pakman2 (Nov 7, 2014)

I would like a pair if available.
Thanks,Paul


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 7, 2014)

Cool, 5 pair gone, going to:

57Spitfire
Elefuntman
Mick5cents
Ballooney
eddie bravo

Will be in the mail today.

Scott


----------



## antiquecycles (Nov 7, 2014)

*You're building a reputation *

Scott, you are a class act.
Very nice of you to be so generous.
Thanks again for my chain guard.
Kris


----------



## frankster41 (Nov 7, 2014)

I guess I missed out!


----------



## Elefuntman (Nov 10, 2014)

Just arrived, thanks Scott!!


----------



## ballooney (Nov 11, 2014)

got mine yesterday as well...thank you very much.


----------



## eddie bravo (Nov 12, 2014)

Got mine tonight!
Thank you Scott!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spoker (Nov 14, 2014)

praise for SCOTT the best person ive dealt with on the cabe!!


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 14, 2014)

spoker said:


> praise for SCOTT the best person ive dealt with on the cabe!!




Man, thanks, AJ. I'll do my best to live up to that


----------



## mick5cents (Nov 14, 2014)

Thank you,got mine Mick


----------

